# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  czemu tyje po metforminie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. zawsze byłam szczupła i nie miałam nadmiernego owłosienia tzw. męskiego. jedyny problem- nieregularne miesiączki. poszłam do endokrynologa. bez badań wymyślił sobie policystyczne jajniki. dał glucophage. brałam 3 miesiące. od 4 miesięcy nie biorę nic. zamiast schudnąć jak ponoć wszystkie kobiety, które to brały, ja przytyłam juz 20 kg i dalej tyje! ważyłam 64 kg, teraz 84. jak brałam tyłam, nie biorę- nadal tyje. teraz ten sam lekarz wymyślił mi insulinoodporność. przepisał avaminę. skoro to to samo co glucopage, tylko pod inną nazwą- jest sens brać to? wtedy utyłam, teraz cudownie schudnę? pomocy! nie chcę być gruba. chcę być jaka byłam przed zastosowaniem tego cudownego leku! i lekarz twierdził, że nie przez gluco przytyłam. to przez co? a nawet jak nie przez to, to skoro brałam ten lek, który pomaga schudnąć innym, to czemu w tym czasie tyłam? pomóżcie. ogólnie hormony mam ok. tsh, prolaktyna, glukoza, insulina. lekarz z wyników glukozy i insuliny wyliczył mi jakiś HOMA i że niby jestem insulinoodporna. a może doustny test obciążania glukozą? dodam, że usg narządów rodnych mam ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo, odkąd biorę (dopiero 3 m-ce) glucophage xr 750 tyje, ale mój lekarz twierdzi, ze niemożliwym jest przytycie na tym... a jednak, jak nic się nie zmieni przez kolejne 3 m-ce, odstawiam to ustrojstwo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie to samo.. Zanim zaczęłam brak leki schudłam 5kg, a jak zaczęłam brać metformax 500 to przytyłam 7kg, mimo diety z niskim indeksem i codziennej aktywności (rower, spacer lub bieganie). Nie widzę sensu brania tych leków, ale biorę;/

Mam pytanie: może nie powinno się takich pytań zadawać, ale mam ostatnie wakacje i jadę na wyjazd studencki, a co się z tym łączy %. Nie piję nic już 8 m-cy odkąd biorę leki. Na ile wcześniej muszę odstawić leki, żeby nie narobić sobie żadnych problemów?
Proszę mnie nie krytykować. Jestem dorosła. Potrzebuję tylko odpowiedzi kogoś, kto się zna. Moja lekarka niestety jest mało kontaktowa i stwierdziła, że na pewno nie trzymam się diety, więc nie miałam co jej pytać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie
Glucophage xr zaczęłam brać tydzień temu. Początkowo dawkę 1x500 a od wczoraj 1x1000. Tyle się naczytałam o chudnięciu po metforminie że wielce zaskoczoły mnie moje wyniki. Otóż przez tydzień przyjmowana G przytyłam 2,5 kilo  :Frown: (( I co z tym dalej robić ? to normalne na początku czy iść do endo po zmiane ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Mam bardzo podobnie do Was. Niby byłam na endokrynologii na oddziale i wykryli insulinooporność z podejrzeniem policystycznych jajników,wcześniej zaczęłam już tyć mimo aktywnego trybu życia. Ze względu na rodzaj wykonywanej pracy (pracuję w fabryce farmaceutycznej)w wyniku infekcji przez kontakt z wieloma substancjami czynnymi leków uodporniłam się na nie więc żadne leki nie działały a infekcja siała i sieje do dzisiaj chociaż przechodzę siódmą już kurację antybiotykową jest ciut lepiej. Do rzeczy od stycznia jestem na L4 z powodu fatycznej choroby ,po drodze w wyniku infekcji miałam podejrzenie guza mózgu,zmian ogniskowych(wszystkie  bóle głowy  typu migrenowe ,ciśnieniowe zostały wykluczone), podejrzenie i obserwacja pod kątem zawału mięśnia sercowego itp . W końcu wylądowałam na endo ,zapisali Glucophage XR 1000mg przy prawidłowej glukozie ale zbyt dużej insulinie. Miałam go brać z początku raz dziennie na wieczór i po tygodniu zwiększyć dawkę do dwóch razy dziennie. Z czego nie dałam rady tej drugiej dawki - organizm w ogóle nie przyjmuje , buntuje się ,chodzę sino zielona. Zostałam przy dawce 1000 raz dziennie. Zaczęłam tyć bardziej i bardziej ,doszło nadciśnienie którego wcześniej nie było a glukoza skoczyła mi od 110 do 156 na czczo. To nie jest chyba normalne. Spróbuję odstawić to dziadostwo i zobaczę bo mnie wykończy. Macie jakieś pomysły podpowiedzi co jest nie tak?

----------


## stalker8

Co jest nie tak...
A co ma być? Chorujesz i tyle. Pożyjesz ile masz pożyć. Są procedury, to będą stosowane.
Może nawet zaczniesz się zastanawiać, co do tej pory robiłaś głupio, ale pewnie nie tak jak ja - żeby przy kimś, kto mi się wydawał atrakcyjna i pomocna, że jest mi z tym nawet przyjemnie po myśli..

A może potrzebujesz kogoś do terapii? - Dr Tomasz Witkowski na YouTube, albo ten nieżyjący od narkotyków, z Krakowa (też tam). Pani Psycholog BMW chyba nie bierze takich przypadków jak Twój - chociaż zawsze możesz wysłać jej maila... wg cennika, ile tam bierze za odpisanie...

----------


## stalker8

Coś się chyba stało od wczoraj - tutaj:
→ _medyczka.pl/ospa-w-miejscu-intymnym-61064#post179094_
Ale to zaraz tam napiszę, coś jeszcze wstawię skoro tak.

→ youtube.com/watch?v=u1w0fLMW3GE
Ewolucja boga w naszych umysłach. Dr Tomasz Witkowski

→ youtube.com/watch?v=NCNmm98HUvE
Inteligencja makiaweliczna Rzecz o pochodzeniu natury ludzkiej Dr Tomasz Witkowski

teleologia,
inteligencja makiaweliczna... niby służy dobru społecznemu - Galtona, aha.

_→ egodziecka.pl/Myslenie-intuicyjne-u-dzieci.html_
Nic nie cytuję bo nie wiem, nie znam się.

Krótko: On nikomu nie pomoże, podchodzi cynicznie, uważa, że ci którzy trafili na jego wykład to już mają lepsze geny, a reszta to kto? No i po mnie widać, żem słaby. No to chyba wolę psycholog - w nurcie psychodynamicznym. Też może mnie oświecić, jak sobie radzić z tym co on promuje, albo ten nieżyjący.

A intuicję - można wypracować, wiem stąd:
→ youtube.com/watch?v=mZNLPsyPPoQ
Jak myślą geniusze?

→ youtube.com/watch?v=VibCtypFGos
Uzdrowić Umysł 2011

Chociaż z drugiej strony, po co walczyć z kogoś makiawelizmem-galtonizmem, zechce to zrobi ze mną co mu pasuje. 

On promuje jaką muzykę. A jaką w 2010 grali akordeoniści dla powodzian nocujących w szkole.

----------


## stalker8

No, ale tak, jak ktoś ma życie zrujnowane przez kataklizm czy chorobę, to mu słuchać muzyki nie będzie do tańca. Ani wąchanie fiołków. Nie wiem kto ich tam wysłał do tej szkoły, co widziałem w internecie, ale ten koncert, to trochę tak jakby ich częstować szampanem. Zdaje się poszkodowani nie przepędzili ich, wysłuchali cierpliwie. Google nie znajduje nic - było minęło, nie ma śladu. Natomiast tutaj: → _medyczka.pl/anoreksja-bulimia-ortoreksja-jedzenie-kompulsywne-61365#post179125_ - pani się reklamuje, że fachowo dobierze dietę - też w ramach higieny psychicznej.

----------


## stalker8

Teraz wydaje mi się, że bzdura, że był jakiś koncert w szkole, konfabulacja, jak zwykle. Ani psychoterapeuci, ani farmaceutyki które otumaniają. Dieta też bez sensu. Jest się tym kim się jest.

→* polskieradio.pl/7/6567* 
_ABC zdrowia psychicznego 4.04
Choroba afektywna dwubiegunowa. Czym jest jak się objawia? Jak leczyć? O tym dr Marlena Sokół-Szawłowska, kierownik Poradni Przyklinicznej w Instytucie Psychiatrii i Neurologii w Warszawie._

Słuchałem dzisiaj - pacjentka leczy się od 2003, 15 lat i bez efektów. Wg tego co tam mówią, każdemu można przypisać to zaburzenie.... twierdzić, że wieloletnia depresja przechodzi w chad po latach. 
Co jak rozumiem jest powodem do włączenia neuroleptyków - bo tak się chad właśnie leczy - ? Czyli - napierw się leczy depresję i w rezultacie może ta choroba w wyniku tego leczenia przejść w chad...?
Czy po prostu - wycisza się pacjenta na bieżąco, zależnie od sytuacji - bo ten nie chce leków brać? (też tam było dziś)...
No, ale dla mnie - co to zmienia? Co za różnica czy bym coś brał czy nie - wydaje mi się, że prawie żadna, skutki uboczne przecież prawie natychmiast.

* No co takiego mógłbym więcej dzięki tym tabletkom?*

----------

